# Analyzing Scale/Harmonies - Pearl Jam Jeremy



## mozilla2004 (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm continue to learn music theory and scales. To this date, I've been able to take melody lines from popular music and harmonize on guitar.

Yesterday, I came across the song Jeremy by Pearl Jam. This is not a genre of music I'm too familiar with, but I thought I'd try to create a chord melody version of the song, as a way to continue my education.

When I analyzed the music, I think opening riff, most of the verse rhythm and the chorus is in D Major scale. But I think the singer is singing the verses in E Flat Major. So this means the verses have two different scaled overlaid on top of each other? I noticed this because when trying to harmonize, my CAGED patterns were not in geometric/spatial alignment on the fretboard.

So my first question is, did I mis-interpret what scales are being used? If I am correct about two different scales happening at the same time, then ... I'm not sure what question to ask next. Because then my reaction would be like, "WTF??? How come two different scales are playing at the same time, and yet it doesn't sound BAD? Why does this work? What am I supposed to study to make sense of all this?"


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Maybe this will help.


----------

